# Penthouse folding!



## MrMustard (5 Oct 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm a reserve (I know, I know) sig op whose destined for afghanistan next year, and I'm currently in charge of my squadrons recruit tp. I'd like to leave them with some items to help out with their training prior to leaving for my work up training, and with that I had a brainstorm - is/are there anything out there - DIN or otherwise - that shows you how to properly fold and pack away a penthouse?

Thanks!


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Oct 2010)

The folding of the penthouse is quite easy. First fold the extension fully across the main side. Then fold the side in half and half again until its on the roof within the base of the penthouse. Stack all the poles over top of this in one layer, then strap the cover over it. Then drive away. You probably won't find it in the DIN, but you can photograph the step by step to allow the unit to see how to do it right.


----------



## rifleman (6 Oct 2010)

and here I thought it was the magazine you wanted to fold


----------



## Occam (6 Oct 2010)

You too, rifleman?  I was about to advise them to buy Playboy if Penthouse is folding...


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2010)

There is a penthouse manual. If you want it, pm me.

If you want any specific clarification on folding, let me know. After taking over a penthouse equipped det two years ago, I've gotten quite skilled at it.


----------



## MrMustard (6 Oct 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> You too, rifleman?  I was about to advise them to buy Playboy if Penthouse is folding...



LOL I'll take some photos of that post them for the folks here! 

Seriously though, are there really no Pam's or anything on how to do it? I mean I know how to do it, but sometimes it's easier to explain, while demonstrating, with a visual aid.


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2010)

MrMustard said:
			
		

> I'm a reserve (I know, I know)



Also, I don't know what that was supposed to mean, but if you feel inferior in any way because you are a reservist, you're entitled to your wrong oppinion.


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2010)

MrMustard said:
			
		

> LOL I'll take some photos of that post them for the folks here!
> 
> Seriously though, are there really no Pam's or anything on how to do it? I mean I know how to do it, but sometimes it's easier to explain, while demonstrating, with a visual aid.



Did you miss what I posted? The manual is C-87-224-000/MS-000

If you can't find it via the DIN let me know.


----------



## MrMustard (6 Oct 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Also, I don't know what that was supposed to mean, but if you feel inferior in any way because you are a reservist, you're entitled to your wrong oppinion.



Yeah I know. Sometimes I feed the beast myself and it's wrong. I'm gearing up to start my work up training this Nov to deploy next spring and, to be honest, I'm a little nervous. I've met quite a few reservists that are exceptional sig ops, however I'm not really one of them. I just don't have the technical ability or aptitude and I have to work extra hard at it. 

Anyway, this thread isn't supposed to be about my ridiculous insecurities! Thanks Sig Op. Much appreciated.


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2010)

MrMustard said:
			
		

> Yeah I know. Sometimes I feed the beast myself and it's wrong. I'm gearing up to start my work up training this Nov to deploy next spring and, to be honest, I'm a little nervous. I've met quite a few reservists that are exceptional sig ops, however I'm not really one of them. I just don't have the technical ability or aptitude and I have to work extra hard at it.



If you're planning on heading out on a tour, I suggest you get over it and get confident fast. You have the training.


----------



## MrMustard (6 Oct 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> If you're planning on heading out on a tour, I suggest you get over it and get confident fast. You have the training.



I'll be good to go. Just, new guy jitters is all. I have a strong unit with a lot of experience to draw from and I owe it to them to perform.


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Oct 2010)

Yeah..... Not gonna lie..... Totally did not expect this thread to be about Tentage....

Though one could argue that either type of penthouse could result in some being erected.....


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2010)

"Grab the whips and tie downs"

"Want to watch me erect my 40 foot mast?"

"You two are with me in the penthouse tonight"

Black-out light and glow stick rave parties anyone?


----------



## Spanky (6 Oct 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> The folding of the penthouse is quite easy. First fold the extension fully across the main side. Then fold the side in half and half again until its on the roof within the base of the penthouse. Stack all the poles over top of this in one layer, then strap the cover over it. Then drive away. You probably won't find it in the DIN, but you can photograph the step by step to allow the unit to see how to do it right.


This cover of which you speak; is it available within the system?  If so, would you be able to send me, via PM, the NSN.  The lack of one is a problem we've always had.


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Oct 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Also, I don't know what that was supposed to mean, but if you feel inferior in any way because you are a reservist, you're entitled to your wrong oppinion.



To add to that:
"The Primary Reserve comprises soldiers, sailors, and airmen who train to the level of and interchangeable :nod: with their Regular Force counterparts and are posted to CF operations or duties on an on-going basis." 8)
quote

 to the Reserves


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2010)

Spanky said:
			
		

> This cover of which you speak; is it available within the system?  If so, would you be able to send me, via PM, the NSN.  The lack of one is a problem we've always had.



You can also use a tarp of the appropriate size, if in a pinch.


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Oct 2010)

I'll see what i can find regarding the cover today.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Oct 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You can also use a tarp of the appropriate size, if in a pinch.



We can't even get one of those.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We can't even get one of those.



Perhaps the RQ should do a LPO at http://www.princessauto.com/locations/windsor


----------



## chrisf (6 Oct 2010)

The "cover" should be the blank endwall, drapes inside the penthouse itself, against the vehicle, NSN 8340-21-880-9885 it forms a part of the penthouse when set up, it's the last part to be folded, it's about a foot and a half wider then the roof of the truck.

Anything else?


----------



## Edouin (10 Nov 2010)

Spanky said:
			
		

> This cover of which you speak; is it available within the system?  If so, would you be able to send me, via PM, the NSN.  The lack of one is a problem we've always had.



In Germany, our CP Penthouses included a piece of canvas about a foot and a half or 2 feet larger than the width of the folded penthouse (each side).  I believe that it was actually a part of the Penthouse, that draped over the back end and sides of the carrier, covering the ramp door and acted as a  Black-out curtain. Once the penthouse was folded inwards to less than the width of the carrier, we simply rolled it up the back of the carrier until it was fully rolled and sitting on top of the carrier. 

The canvas cover would still draped down the back and sides of the carrier; Once the poles were secured, we simply folded the cover over the tentage/poles, then bungee-strapped/cargo-strapped everything into one tight package. 

Literally, 2 guys could tear-down in under 3 or 4 minutes! If a crash move, then "prettiness" went out the window, and the penthouse was either ejected, or crash-folded/strapped down in under about a minute. Happened a few times at 1 RCHA Germany. We could tear-down c/s 95 in minutes when needed, and these were using "Queen-Mary" (M-577) sized penthouses - a bit higher than most other penthouses...


----------



## Rheostatic (9 Feb 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> "Want to watch me erect my 40 foot mast?"


Watch?! If they have have enough free time to watch, they might as well be helping!


----------



## Nauticus (9 Feb 2011)

I'll admit, my first thought was that _Penthouse_ was going out of business.

....*ahem*


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Feb 2011)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> I'll admit, my first thought was that _Penthouse_ was going out of business.
> ....*ahem*



As long as paper exists...."The House" will never go without business.......and a fine house it is.

A very, very, very, fine house.


----------



## infantryian (9 Feb 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> As long as paper exists...."The House" will never go without business......



Apparently the internet has not replaced everything


----------



## brihard (10 Feb 2011)

I like to sit there alone for hours and listen.


----------

